# Replacement Sights for Mossberg 835



## ddawg

I've got a Mossberg 835 Ultimag, and the other day when I came in from hunting I noticed the Front and Rear Fiber optic sights have come off. 

I was thinking about going to Walmart and pick up one of those truglow $11 Clip on fiber optic kits to get me through the rest of the season, but I also would like to hear what other 835  owners use.

What after market sights do you use on your 835? 

Thanks,
DD


----------



## coreyb2

my rear sight would constantly move to the left of the gun, so I put a red dot on it.  No regrets so far.


----------



## capt stan

coreyb2 said:


> my rear sight would constantly move to the left of the gun, so I put a red dot on it.  No regrets so far.



 A small dab of silicone fixes that!


----------



## goblr77

Mossberg will send you a new set for free. You should have 'em in less than a week. If you want to step up order a set of the Williams Firesights. The POI on my 835 was over a foot off so I just went with a Simmons Pro Diamond 4X in a Gamereaper mount.



http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=671251


----------



## sepk

I have HiViz TriViz Model TT1001.  It works pretty good.  I bought mine from BassPro.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe

I put a Simmons Master Series shotgun scope on mine. All you have to do is put the birds head in the diamond and pull the trigger.


----------



## steveus

I'll second the Williams Fire Sights.  I used to sell a lot of them, they're great.  The sights on my factory Ithaca turkey barrel are Williams, as I'm sure are a lot of others.

Steve


----------

